# Zalman ZF9225ATH auf Athon X2 7850+?



## DonBarcal (8. März 2010)

Hi,

 weiß zwar nicht, ob das in die Kaufberatung passt, aber ein Hardware-Problem ist es ja auch nicht wirklich  

 Ich will mir nen gebrauchten Athlon X2 7850+ holen. Da ist allerdings kein Lüfter dabei. Jetzt frage ich mich, ob mein Zalman ZF9225ATH dafür ausreicht. Bei Zalman selbst gibts garkeine Infos mehr zu dem Teil und sonst siehts auch schlecht aus mit Infos.
 Was denkt ihr? Vielleicht hat ja jemand von euch sogar die Kombination laufen. 

 MFG DonBarcal


----------



## svd (8. März 2010)

Ich glaube, der gehört in die CNPS 9xxx Familie. Vollkupferteil?
 Egal welchen du da rauspickst (vergleich mal die Bilder mir dem Kühler), sind die für die jeweiligen CPUs 
 und alle Lüftergeschwindigkeiten freigegeben.


 Aber soo dolle heiß werden die CPUs eh nicht mehr. Hab nen alten Zalman CNPS 7000b-Cu. Auf höchster
 Geschwindigkeit ist der laut wie eine Turbine. Echt unbrauchbar. Im Silent Mode hält er einen Q9550 auf 39°C/59°C.
 Also akzeptabel.


----------



## DonBarcal (8. März 2010)

Stimmt. Die sind alle freigegeben. Hab übrigens rausgefunden, dass es der CNPS9500 AM2 ist. 

 Danke für deine Antwort!


----------

